# temperature of vip722k



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

What is the range my average temperature for my vip722k read? What is considered high? Mine vip722k average is 111 degrees.



Thanks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Your average is actually a degree or two below most 622/722 readings seen around here. The most recent temperature thread 722 Operating Temperature. But I haven't seen a 722k operating temperature thread.


----------



## steverichmond (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never checked the temp on mine. Where is this info located?


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

steverichmond said:


> I've never checked the temp on mine. Where is this info located?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Menu - System Setup - Diagnostics - Counters - Page down ~9 times.


----------



## Larry the satellite guy (Mar 27, 2007)

i do trouble shooting for dish's rsp here in toledo.been my experience 111 is not too bad.i have seen them upwards of 139 degrees.this usually results in the rec.shutting down and restarting repeatedly.i wouldn't panick at 111.the best i can tell you is keep shutting your rec. down atleast once a day to let the hard drive cool down.


----------

